# Suffolk



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

We have had to cancel our French trip and instead decided to do a couple of small trips around the UK. 
Since Dot has never been to Suffolk and I only as a child we thought we would try it. I remember how pretty Lavenham was, are there other suggestions of lovely towns,villages or coastal stretches that we might consider.
Neil


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Southwold for a nice stroll along the shore and a coffee on the pier!
http://www.exploresouthwold.co.uk/about/index.php


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't forget the fish and chips......

Also Sutton Hoo is worth a look and you can cycle round Alton water if so inclined. Waldringfield and the Maybush inn is quite good, especially on a Saturday when the sailing club next door are racing


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Bill_OR said:


> Southwold for a nice stroll along the shore and a coffee on the pier!
> http://www.exploresouthwold.co.uk/about/index.php


Theres quite a big car park near the harbour entrance. dont go too far down the dirrt track in the van though as its a bit bumpy but interesting to walk past the old seafareres cottages and shipwrites places (most still working)

Phill


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

Cross the border into Norfolk, you'll never look back.


Dave


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Bury St Edmunds has the lovely Abbey Gardens, and the market on Wednesday and Saturday is good. The Cathedral is worth a look. Nearby Ickworth House and Estate (National Trust) if that's your cup of tea.
Long Melford - if you are into antique shops. Two stately homes there as well - Melford Hall and Kentwell. 
If you have any interest in horse racing then Newmarket would be a must see.
Orford is an interesting sort of place - the bakery won an award in the food and farming awards, and there is a castle to look at.
Another castle at Framlingham. Lots of pretty villages, especially further east.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

duxdeluxe said:


> Waldringfield and the Maybush inn is quite good, especially on a Saturday when the sailing club next door are racing


A lovely pub in a superb spot but getting parked in a small car can drive you crazy: I wouldn't touch it on a sunny Saturday afternoon!

Thorpeness for a row on the mere and a walk to the windmill and "house in the clouds" is only a mile or so from Aldeburgh (Benjamin Britten association, good f'n'c), with fairly good parking by the sea. BB also linked to Snape maltings, with interesting shops & galleries.

Felixstowe has a carpark looking over the rivers to Harwich, with plenty of activity in the docks.

Old Felixstowe is quite nice, with a fast flowing river outlet. Why not try Bawdsey, which is on the opposite bank and is linked by a passenger ferry but approx. 30 miles by road (you pass Sutton Hoo en route)? Woodbridge is worth a visit (avoid driving through the town centre). The Tide Mill is unusual.

There are several little coastal spots to explore, including Dunwich. Orford is interesting but parking is tight.

Lowestoft offers night life of a sort, by the sea. PleasureWood Hills has an amusement park, if you like that sort of thing. Kessingland has CC & CCC sites, but will probably be full. CCC is adjacent to Africa Alive (get in with Tesco "days out" vouchers, if you have them).

Inland there are river towns such as Bungay and Beccles.

If you like Lavenham, try Kersey. Long Melford has good Tudor connections.

Ipswich has been tarted up, especially around the docks. If you liked Arthur Ransome, why not visit Pin Mill, from where "they didn't mean to go to sea"? (The Shotley peninsula is quite pretty in general, and you can get right down to the water's edge at Shotley).

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Minsmere?

http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/m/minsmere/index.aspx


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Try Dunwich Heath not far from Southwold, lovely heathland and the heather will be out soon. Aldeburgh a charming place, Walberswick across the river from Southwold. There are several woodlands which have good tracks and trails to follow all along the coastal strip. I could go on and on, love the area, which is why we have a static van at Dunwich Cliffs!
However, we have just had a visit from our Suffolk friends. Apparently it has been cloudy and cold over the last week while the rest of us have been basking in the sunshine. The forecast looks as if it going to get warmer, but you may end up with a sea fret on the coast.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Apologies about the Maybush - yes the car park is big but crowded. I always used to park in the sailing club parking at the top, but that was possible because I was a member there. 

We have stayed at the moon and sixpence site before and it is a nice bike ride to Woodbridge in one direction and either Waldringfield in the other or a pub straight across the crossroads when you turn to Waldringfield. The Fox at Newbourne - owned by the same people.

Don't fall off the bike into the ditch full of nettles on the way back from the pub though. Of course I never did that myself but was told it can be painful......... :wink: :roll:


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry you had to change your plans, but Suffolk is lovely. We're jus back from a very happy week there, staying at the CL at The Eel's Foot Inn at £12.50 a night.
http://www.theeelsfootinn.co.uk
It's popular so you would need to ring ahead and book. Lovely walks down to the coastguard cottages and we had a fantastic visit to RSPB Minsmere, a short bike ride/drive away. And of,course, lovely to come home to a great pint and a plate of tasty whitebait or locally sourced smoked fish and crab.

We also enjoyed our visit to Gainsborough's childhood home in Sudbury. There is a tranquil inner courtyard with a mulberry tree planted in 1610 and still bearing fruit, a tea shop and of course the paintings on display.


----------

